# In search of information



## Alexander Thomas (Jun 16, 2018)

Can someone please direct me to where I can find a Duncan and look to the east Lester's that's written in Spanish I have a gentleman who wants to join the lodge but has a hard time reading English can someone please help 

Sent from my SM-N920T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 17, 2018)

Why would you want those?  Does your grand lodge use those as approved rituals?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 17, 2018)

Alexander Thomas said:


> Can someone please direct me to where I can find a Duncan and look to the east Lester's that's written in Spanish I have a gentleman who wants to join the lodge but has a hard time reading English can someone please help
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using My Freemasonry mobile app



My suggestion is that you search online. I am sure that there is more than one translation available.



Glen Cook said:


> Why would you want those?  Does your grand lodge use those as approved rituals?



I would really hope not. I’d also hope that it would not be used prior to being Raised as a Master Mason.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 17, 2018)

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> I would really hope not. I’d also hope that it would not be used prior to being Raised as a Master Mason.


Agreed!


----------



## Bloke (Jun 17, 2018)

The OP raised a bigger question, if an applicant to an English speaking Lodge has very poor English, what effect will that have on his masonic progress ? I've had mixed results, a lodge is a great place to improve your language skills, but if you missed important points in the ritual, say that you need to keep the secrets, is it even appropriate to initiate such a man, especially considering that even native speakers can struggle with the language used within degrees..

Is a strong functional knowledge of the English language and an unspoken and unwritten pre-qualification for being admitted to an English speaking Lodge?


----------



## Mike Martin (Jun 18, 2018)

Alexander Thomas said:


> Can someone please direct me to where I can find a Duncan and look to the east Lester's that's written in Spanish I have a gentleman who wants to join the lodge but has a hard time reading English can someone please help
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using My Freemasonry mobile app


I would not recommend this as being the way forward.

By you (assuming that you are actually a Freemason) giving Ritual "exposes" to someone who is not a Freemason you are actually breaking your own Obligation not to reveal the secrets and also encourages him to have exactly the same level (ie NONE) of respect for that Obligation should he finally join a Lodge.


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 18, 2018)

Bloke said:


> The OP raised a bigger question, if an applicant to an English speaking Lodge has very poor English, what effect will that have on his masonic progress ?



Fluency in the lodge's working language is mandatory to be installed as an officer.  It's up to the individual to decide if it's also mandatory to advance through the degrees.

Members of the lodge can decide on generosity.  Open the lodge on a practice night with minimal members and say to repeat after me.  That only handles the memorization part, though.  The candidate needs to understand what the degree meant and what is expected of him.

On expose books - While the content of the degrees is out there.  You're on your own finding expose' material.  We have all promised to not reveal it.


----------



## hfmm97 (Jun 18, 2018)

I always thought that Duncan’s and Lester’s were used by irregular lodges?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Jun 18, 2018)

Trying to join an English-speaking lodge with a minimal English proficiency would be like trying to join a German-speaking club with limited German proficiency (had to take some refresher conversational courses to join the club)


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Matt L (Jun 18, 2018)

Duncan's is persona non grata in my jurisdiction.  As others have said, I would not recommend anyone reading ritual, or searching on the internet.  It ruins the experience.  Also, he should work on his language skills if he wants to join an english speaking lodge.


----------



## hfmm97 (Jun 25, 2018)

Alexander is a self-initiated “Mason”


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## JohnXRV (Aug 3, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> Alexander is a self-initiated “Mason”



Not a member of any lodge then?

John


----------

